# Can not mount SD card (no compatible cards found)



## qapsl0ck (May 30, 2015)

Hi,

On my HP ProBook 6560b running FreeBSD 10.1 I can not mount any SD card.

Before, this laptop ran Debian and mounting SD cards worked fine.

While FreeBSD is running and I insert the SD card in the slot, nothing happens. No entries appear in /var/log/messages.

When I boot with the SD card inserted, I get a lot of 
	
	



```
sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
```
 followed by a register dump block. After several of these blocks, the
message 
	
	



```
mmc0: No compatible cards found on bus
```
 appears.

If have tried different SD cards with different sizes, all with same results.

Any advice ?

Cheers!


----------



## tingo (Jun 2, 2015)

Have you tried a verbose boot, to see if you get any more interesting messages from the SD card controller in /var/log/messages?


----------



## qapsl0ck (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi, 

This is what I see:

```
...
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Divider 64 for freq 390625 (max 50000000)
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: mmc0: Probing bus
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: random: unblocking device.
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: SATA reset: ports status=0x01
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: p0: SATA connect time=0ms status=00000123
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: p1: SATA connect timeout status=00000004
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=50 ostat1=00
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: stat0=0x50 err=0x01 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: stat1=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x00 msb=0x00
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata0: reset tp2 stat0=50 stat1=00 devices=0x1
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: SATA reset: ports status=0x02
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: p0: SATA connect time=0ms status=00000113
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: p1: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: reset tp1 mask=03 ostat0=00 ostat1=00
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: stat0=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: stat1=0x00 err=0x01 lsb=0x14 msb=0xeb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata1: reset tp2 stat0=00 stat1=00 devices=0x30000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000ad01
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Present:  0x01f70000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Power:  0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:  0x00004007
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00fb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Caps:  0x054032b2 | Max curr: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ==========================================
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata2: SATA reset: ports status=0x00
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata2: p0: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata3: SATA reset: ports status=0x00
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ata3: p0: SATA connect timeout status=00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: battery0: battery initialization start
...
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: system power profile changed to 'economy'
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: acpi_acad0: Off Line
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: acpi_acad0: acline initialization done, tried 1 times
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ugen0.3: <vendor 0x138a> at usbus0
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: ugen1.3: <Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.> at usbus1
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000ad01
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Present:  0x01f70000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Power:  0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:  0x00004007
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00fb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Caps:  0x054032b2 | Max curr: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ===========================================
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: Enter passphrase for ada0s1d: sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000ad01
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Present:  0x01f70000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Power:  0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:  0x00004007
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00fb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Caps:  0x054032b2 | Max curr: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ===========================================
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
...
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000ad01
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Present:  0x01f70000 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Power:  0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:  0x00004007
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00fb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Caps:  0x054032b2 | Max curr: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ===========================================
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: mmc0: SD probe: failed
...
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0:  Controller timeout
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ============== REGISTER DUMP ==============
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Sys addr: 0x00000000 | Version:  0x0000ad01
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Blk size: 0x00000000 | Blk cnt:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Argument: 0x00000000 | Trn mode: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Present:  0x01f70001 | Host ctl: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Power:  0x0000000f | Blk gap:  0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Wake-up:  0x00000000 | Clock:  0x00004007
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Timeout:  0x00000000 | Int stat: 0x00018000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Int enab: 0x01ff00fb | Sig enab: 0x01ff00fb
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: AC12 err: 0x00000000 | Slot int: 0x00000001
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: Caps:  0x054032b2 | Max curr: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: sdhci_pci0-slot0: ===========================================
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: mmc0: MMC probe: failed
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: mmc0: Current OCR: 0x00000000
Jun  2 22:18:02 freezfs kernel: mmc0: No compatible cards found on bus
...
```


----------



## niekgigashvili (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm having the same problem with HP EliteBook 8570w cant mount any sd card have you
found any solutions?

It seems that there is no driver attached (if im not mistaken)
does anyone knows how to solve this problem ?

`pciconf -lv | grep none -A3`

```
none0@pci0:0:22:0:  class=0x078000 card=0x176b103c chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
--
none1@pci0:0:31:3:  class=0x0c0500 card=0x176b103c chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
--
none2@pci0:1:0:1:  class=0x040300 card=0x176b103c chip=0xaab01002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
none3@pci0:36:0:0:  class=0x0c0010 card=0x176b103c chip=0x2380197b rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
  device  = 'IEEE 1394 Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
--
none4@pci0:36:0:1:  class=0x088000 card=0x176b103c chip=0x2392197b rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'
  device  = 'SD/MMC Host Controller'
  class  = base peripheral
```


----------



## Rixk (Aug 4, 2016)

Exactly the same on an EliteBook 8770w. Anyone found a solution yet?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 4, 2016)

It's worth to follow-up this PR 193341.

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2016-March/060302.html


----------



## niekgigashvili (Aug 4, 2016)

Just bought some cheap USB card reader works well. I know its just work around but still ... no luck
with this vendor yet


----------

